# top 10 speakers/sub $600-$1300 ranger



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

I am try to put together a 7.1 sound sound system for my HT. I would spend up to $2000 with amp and all the speakers BUT i am kinda looking for is it really worth it in $$$ for the extra sound??

If you could put down what you would think would be your top speakers and price range beside it...

thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For a Receiver: Onkyo TX SR805, $600
Speakers are a tough choice as its ultimately what you like, SVS has a great package including a sub. They make the best subs for the money.


----------



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> For a Receiver: Onkyo TX SR805, $600
> Speakers are a tough choice as its ultimately what you like, SVS has a great package including a sub. They make the best subs for the money.


I have been looking at that set up, the SVS system is $1,175 witch i think is (US funds) (1399.99 CAN) Funds
http://www.svsound.com/products-sys-sbs_black.cfm

that onkyo receiver is 1000 can funds....


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Onkyo's are the best bang for the buck, but you can also consider Yamaha, HK, Denon, Pioneer.

About speakers, as Tony said is hard to tell, you need to audition them to decide which one you like. There's some companies that let you audition the speakes at home and if you don't like them just send it back (worse case is that you'll need to pay the shipping).

I heard good things about this  JBL L Series  (specially L820, you can find good deals on ebay), you can also take a look at RBH or you can start  here  :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

SVS has a Canadian reseller called Sonic boom Audio that will save you some money going that route.
Any sub in there lineup will blow away the competition when comparing price to output. HSU is the only competitor but I dont know any Canadian sellers.


----------

